# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Դասախոսները ստիպողաբար գիրք են վաճառում

## Mench

Շատ ուսանողներ հայտնում են, որ իրենց դասախոսները իրենց հեղինակային գրքերն են վաճառում համալսարաններում, և եթե ուսանողը չի գնում այդ գիրքը, որոշակի վերաբերմունքի է արժանանում դասախոսի կողմից` թե գնահատականի տեսքով, թե պարզապես դիտողության: Կուզեի լսել ուսանողների և դասախոսների կարծիքը սրա մասին: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Mark Pauler (02.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Ես չեմ վերցրել ու համապատասխան վերաբերմունք եմ ցույց տվել: :Jpit:

----------

Mark Pauler (02.03.2011), Սլիմ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Adriano

> Շատ ուսանողներ հայտնում են, որ իրենց դասախոսները իրենց հեղինակային գրքերն են վաճառում համալսարաններում, և եթե ուսանողը չի գնում այդ գիրքը, որոշակի վերաբերմունքի է արժանանում դասախոսի կողմից` թե գնահատականի տեսքով, թե պարզապես դիտողության: Կուզեի լսել ուսանողների և դասախոսների կարծիքը սրա մասին: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


Իհարկե վերաբերմունքս միայն բացասական կարող է լինել, չեմ կարծում այստեղ որևէ դրական բան կա:

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ ուսանողներ հայտնում են, որ իրենց դասախոսները իրենց հեղինակային գրքերն են վաճառում համալսարաններում, և եթե ուսանողը չի գնում այդ գիրքը, որոշակի վերաբերմունքի է արժանանում դասախոսի կողմից` թե գնահատականի տեսքով, թե պարզապես դիտողության: Կուզեի լսել ուսանողների և դասախոսների կարծիքը սրա մասին: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


Չեն ուզում թող չառնեն :

----------

Mark Pauler (02.03.2011), Skeptic (02.03.2011), VisTolog (02.03.2011)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Էդպիսի բան անող դասախոսը շատ լավ հասկանում ա, որ իր մասնագիտական "գլուխգործոցը" ստիպողաբար ծախելով, գրքի հետ նաև իր վրա մունաթի իրավունքն ա փոխանցում ուսանողին: Ընտրության հարց ա: Եթե վստահ ես ուժերիդ ու գիտես, որ քննությունը կարաս հանձնես, գիրքը մի գնի, իսկ եթե հավես չունես սովորելու ու կաշառք տալու հարմար առիթ ես փնտրում, դրանից հեշտ ձև չկա:
Սա նորություն չի: Խորհրդային վերջին տարիներից ժառանգված ձև ա: 
Հիմա բուհերի կրթական համակարգում ավելի ահավոր անբարոյականություններ են տեղի ունենում:

----------


## yerevanci

ճիշտա  սա  տգեղ  երևույթա,  բայց  մեր  օրերի  իրականություննա.  բա  որ  գնելու   հետ  միասին  մակագրում   են,  մթոմ  թե  նվիրում  եմ  իմ  սիրելի  ուսանողին  կամ  ուսանողուհուն :LOL:   երևույթը  փոխել  դեռ  հնարավոր  չի,  բայց հարցի  շեշտադրման  մեջ  համաձայն  չեմ,  որովհետև  դա  պարտադիր  լինել  չի  կարող,  եթե  վսատհ  ես  ուժերիդ  վրա,  ուրեմն  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարա  ինչ  որ  գրքի  համար  քեն  պահի

----------


## Kuk

> Դասախոսները ստիպողաբար գիրք են վաճառում


Գլուխները պատով են տալիս: Ես էլ եմ տենց դասախոսներ ունեցել, կյանքում դասախոսից գիրք չեմ առել, իսկ ով ստիպված առել ա, ծիծաղացել եմ վրեն, մեղմ ասած:
Ու թող ոչ ոք չնվնվա, որտև էդ ուսանողից ա գալիս, թույլ չտաս, քո հանդեպ չի կարա տենց ղալաթ անի ոչ մի դասախոս: Հլը աղջիկների նեղվելը էս հարցով միքիչ կարելի ա հասկանալ, որտև ոչ բոլոր աղջիկներն են կարող դասախոսի հետ, կոպիտ ասած, քյալա տալ, բայց տղեքի դեպքում ծիծաղս գալիս ա, ստիպողաբար առևտրի պարտադրելը ո՞րն ա :LOL:

----------

Ungrateful (03.03.2011), ՆանՍ (03.03.2011), Սլիմ (03.03.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

Դասախոսներին էլ կարելի է հասկանալ: Հաճախ գիրքը գնելու փոխարեն դա ամբողջական պատճենահանում են ուսանողները (ինչն, ի դեպ, հեղինակային իրավունքների խախտում է), որովհետև այդպես ավելի էժան է: Բա մարդիկ ահագին գիտելիքներ, ժամանակ ու փող են ներդրել գիրքը գրելու համար: Այնպես որ, եթե պետքական գիրք է, իսկապես ավելի ճիշտ կլինի գնելը:  :Smile:

----------

Հայուհի (03.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ինձ տենց դասախոս դեռ չի հանդիպել: Գիրքը կգնեմ, եթե պետք ա, իսկ եթե պետք չի, ոչ ոք չի կարող ստիպել, որ գնեմ:
 Համալսարանում ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի ազատ ա, այ էն դպրոցում, որտեղ սովորել եմ, ստիպողաբար տետրեր (ու հիմա էլի չգիտեմ՝ ինչեր) են վաճառում  :Blink: : 25 դրամանոց տետրը վաճառում են 70 դրամով (եթե չի թանկացել), ինչ ա թե դպրոցի համարը վրան գրված ա: Ու հանարավոր չի, որ դասարանում ինչ-որ մեկի տետրը ուրիշ լինի:

----------


## AniwaR

> Ինձ տենց դասախոս դեռ չի հանդիպել: Գիրքը կգնեմ, եթե պետք ա, իսկ եթե պետք չի, ոչ ոք չի կարող ստիպել, որ գնեմ:
>  Համալսարանում ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի ազատ ա, այ էն դպրոցում, որտեղ սովորել եմ, ստիպողաբար տետրեր (ու հիմա էլի չգիտեմ՝ ինչեր) են վաճառում : 25 դրամանոց տետրը վաճառում են 70 դրամով (եթե չի թանկացել), ինչ ա թե դպրոցի համարը վրան գրված ա: Ու հանարավոր չի, որ դասարանում ինչ-որ մեկի տետրը ուրիշ լինի:


Ինձ էլ չի հանդիպել համալսարանում՝ անկեղծ ասած: Մի անգամ դասախոսներից մեկը բողոքում էր, որ իր համահեղինակած գիրքը (շատ կարևոր ու չափերով էլ խիստ ծավալուն գիրք էր, ի դեպ) ոչ թե գնում են, այլ բոլորը պատճենահանում են: Շատ արդարացված եմ համարում բողոքը, լրիվ տեղ ունի: Հանդիպել է նաև, որ առաջարկեն, ասեն լավ կլինի, որ ինչ-որ գիրք գնենք՝ «Եթե ուզում եք, կարող եմ ինքս բերել» տարբերակով և այլն, բայց որ ստիպեն, երբեք:

Մի քիչ էլ ուսանողները թող աշխատեն ամեն ինչ էդքան հիվանդագին չընդունել: Ստացած ցածր գնահատականը մեկ-մեկ էլ անբավարար գիտելիքների մասին ա խոսում: :LOL:

----------

Հայուհի (03.03.2011), Մանուլ (02.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեր բուհում մի դասախոս տենց բաներ էր անում: Շուխուռ բարձրացավ: Սա մի նոր գիրք տպեց, սաղին ձրի բաժանեց: Հիմա էդ մարդը մեռել ա, բայց ձրի գրքերը դառ կան:

Մի ուրիշ տենց դասախոս էլ կար: Էրեխեքը ռեկտորի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ասեցին: Էդ դասախոսին պաշտոնից հանեցին:

----------


## Chuk

Ստիպողական որևէ բան չի կարող դրական լինել:

Բայց դասախոսների գրքեր գնելը հաճախ շատ էլ ճիշտ ու լավ բան է, հաճախ մեր ուսանողի համար առավել մատչելի ու լավ ձևով նյութը ներկայացված է լինում: Ու ինձ թվում է, որ այս թեմայում մի տեսակ թացը չորի հետ է խառնվում: Ես իմ որոշ դասախոսների դասագրքեր գնել եմ՝ առանց ստիպելու, որովհետև իմ համար դրանք եկել են խիստ պետքական ու կարևոր: Ու հաճախ այո, հենց էդ դասախոսներն էլ առաջարկել են գնել, չպարտադրելով, այլ առաջարկելով սովորել այդ գրքերով, ու դրանում ոչ մի վատ բան, բացարձակապես, չկա:

----------

Rammstein (03.03.2011), Աբելյան (03.03.2011), Դարք (03.03.2011), Հայկօ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Երկրորդ կուրսում երբ բուհս փոխեցի, մի հատ հայոց լեզվի դասախոս ռաստ եկավ, որը էլի տենց գիրք էր ծախում, ընդ որում նենց գիրք, որը անձամբ ինձ 1000 տարի պետք չէր, առավել եւս երբ որ հաշվի էի առնում էդ դասախոսի գիտելիքների մակարդակը: Ասում էին, որ ով գիրքը չառնի, ահավոր խիստ ա քննելու ու նման բաներ, բայց բախտս բերեց, քանի որ նախորդ բուհում պետք եղած կուրսն անցել էի, դասերից ազատեցին:  :Jpit:  Նենց էլ հակակրելի մարդ էր, դրան ամեն անգամ տեսնելուց «Կովկասի գերուհու» մեջի տավարիշ Սաախովին էի հիշում:  :Jpit: 

Ունեինք նաեւ այլ դասախոս, ով գիրք էր գրել, ու բոլորիս առաջարկում էր գնել, բայց սա լրիվ այլ դեպք էր ու բնավ կապ չուներ քննության արդյունքի հետ: Ես էդ գիրքը` «Ճարտարապետական պետկերազարդ բառարան» գնել եմ, ու չեմ զղջում: Համ էլ լավ մարդ էր Արշավիր Թորամանյանը, մեզ դասավանդելու հաջորդ տարին մահացավ…  :Cry:

----------


## Հայուհի

Այսօր մեր դասախոսներից մեկի հետ էս հարցն էինք քննարկում:
Դասախոսը տպագրության է տալիս իր գիտական աշխատանքները, գրքերը տպվում են, բայց այն պայմանով, եթե հենց այդ նույն դասախոսը գնի իր իսկ գրքի 5-ական օրինակ: Կատարյալ հիմարություն. խոսք չկա: Տպագրվելուց հետո գրքերը վաճառում են այն համալսարանների գրախանութներին, որտեղ աշխատում է տվյալ դասախոսը, բայց , բնականաբար, խանութն էլ իր գինն է դնում, դե "մեր անճար դասախոսները" ստիպված տպարանից են գնում իրենց իսկ գրքերը , որպեսզի վաճառեն ուսանողներին ավելի հարմար գներով:
Բայց եկե՛ք խոստովանենք. եթե հեղինակը համարձակվել է տպման տալ իր աշխատանքը, ուրեմն , իրո՛ք, մի բան արժե: Իսկ ուսանողներին, ոնց էլ լինի, այդ գրքերը պետք կգան:
Բարեբախտաբար, ես նման դեպքի հետ չեմ առընչվել:

Հ.Գ. Վերջերս մեր հայերենի դասախոսը մի գիրք բերեց, որտեղ տարբեր հեղինակների հոդվածներ կային, հեղինակները մեր համալսարանից էին: Բայց ցավալին այն էր, որ մի հոդված տպելու համար ստիպված էին 12.000 դրամ վճարել... Աբսուրդ է:

----------


## Chuk

Լավ, մի օրինակ:

Հայրս դասախոս է: Հեղինակած տարբեր մասնագիտական գրքեր ունի, բայց էս պահին կխոսեմ մի գրքի մասին, որը եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում 3 տարի առաջ իր կոլեգաներից մեկի հետ են գրել, իրենց անձնական միջոցներով հրատարակել: Գիրքը հաստատված ուսումնական պրոցեսում կիրառելու համար, ուսանողներին խիստ պետքական է: վաճառվում է 700 կամ 800 դրամով, հաստատ չեմ հիշում: Հայրս ու իր կոլեգան գրքի վաճառքից որևէ շահ չունեն, հակառակը, իրենք են գումար ներդրել հրատարակելու համար:

Ուսանողները գիրքը չեն գնում, չնայած այդ առարկայի համար իրենց հաց ու ջրի պես պետք է: Փոխարենը պատճենահանում են, պատճենահանման վրա ծախսելով այդ գրքի վաճառքի գնի չափ գումար, գուցե մի քիչ ավելի, մի քիչ պակաս: Իրականում ուղղակի աբսուրդային իրավիճակ է:

Ու երբ նման բաներ ես տեսնում, ինչ-որ տեղ հասկանում ես «պարտադրող» դասախոսներին: Չնայած պարտադրելն էսպես թե էնպես սխալ է: Իրականում մենք, մեր հասարակությունը դեռևս չի կարողանում գնահատել աշխատանքը ու նպաստել էդ աշխատանքի շարունակականությունը: Սա ցավալի իրողություն է:

----------


## Kuk

Թեմայի վերնագիրն ու առաջին գրառումը կարելի ա մի փոքր խմբագրել, որտև թեմայի քննարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ թեմայում ավելի ընդհանուր հարց ա քննարկվում: Մի բան ա ուսանողներին պարտադրել գիրքը գնել, լրիվ այլ բան ա խորհուրդ տալ գնել, սա մեկ, և երկրորդ՝ մի բան ա պատճենել հազար կամ հինգ հազար դրամանոց գիրքը, լրիվ այլ բան ա 15-20 հազար դրամանոց գիրքը պատճենելը: Դժվար ճարվող գրքերի մասին չեմ խոսում, որովհետև դրանք պատճենելը լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում: 
Պարտադրելու մասին երկու կարծիք լինել չի կարող, դա միանշանակ սրիկայություն է: Խորհուրդ տալը նորմալ եմ համարում, եթե իհարկե գիրքն իրոք պետքական է: Եթե գրքի գինը 5000 դրամ է և հեշտ ճարվող գիրք է, և եթե այդ գիրքը պատճենելը գրքի գնին մոտ թիվ է կազմում, ապա ճիշտ եմ համարում գնել գիրքը. ի վերջո պատճենը գրքի հետ չես համեմատի: Իսկ եթե գիրքն արժի 20 հազար դրամ, բայց այն կարելի է բատճենել ընդամենը հինգ հազար դրամով, ես չեմ մեղադրի որևէ ուսանողի, ով գիրքը գնելու փոխարեն կպատճենի այն. հաշվի առեք, որ գերազանց սովորող ուսանողները ստանում են ընդամենը 5-6 հազար դրամ թոշակ, ու եթե էդ թվի կողքին դնում ենք  20 հազար դրամանոց մեկ գիրք, ստացվում է, ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս՝ աբսուրդ: 
Գիրքն էլ պետք է խելքին մոտ գին ունենա. եթե այն տպագրված է ուսանողների համար, պետք է հաշվի առնել դա և անել այնպես, որ այն մատչելի լինի ուսանողների համար:

----------

Adriano (03.03.2011), Chuk (03.03.2011), Ungrateful (03.03.2011), Ամպ (03.03.2011), ՆանՍ (03.03.2011), Սլիմ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Mench

ժողովուրդ, ես խոսում եմ ոչ էն դեպքերի մասին, որոնց ձեր բոլորիդ մեծ մասն անդրադարձավ: Ես կոնկրետ խոսում եմ նրա մասին, որ ուսանողները /ավելի կոնկրոտ` ԵՊՀ  ուսանողներն են բողոքել/ չեն ստանում քննությունները, կամ չափազանց խիստ վերաբերմունքի են արժանանում այն պատճառով, որ չեն գնել դասախոսի գիրքը: Սա դասախոսների բիզնեսն է, ինչը անթույլատրելի պետք է  լիներ ԲՈՒՀ-երում: Ես գնացել եմ հարցման համալսարաններում: Ուսանողները հիմնականում անտարբեր հայացքով ասում են, որ նման դեպք չի պատահել իրենց հետ: Բա որտեղից նման բողոքներ: Կարծում եմ էստեղ ավելի մտահոգված երիտասարդներ կան, ովքեր կտան ինձ ավելի ստույգ պատասխաններ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դուք էլ առարկան սովորեք ու մի առեք գիրքը...  :Wink: 

Ես 3 տարի առաջ եմ ավարտել Տնտեսագիտական ֆակուլտետը ԵՊՀ-ի, մի քանի դասախոսներ կային, որ վաճառում էին իրենց գիրքը: 

Ոչ ոք չի ստիպել: Դասախոսը նշել է, որ այն պարունակում է բոլոր անհրաժեշտ նյութերը առարկան սովորելու համար: Իսկ ուսանողներն իրար մեջ խոսում էին, որ եթե չառնի մեկը, հաստատ հիշելու է ու խիստ լինի, որն ընդամենը բամբասանք էր:

Բոլորն այդ վախից ելնելով առնում են գիրքը: Բայց հաստատ դասախոզը մոտը ցուցակ չի պահելու, թե ով առավ, ով չէ... Այնպես որ, ստիպողական ոչինչ չի եղել...

հ.գ. Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, որ հիմանակնում կուրսի 70 տոկոսը նորմալ չէր սովորում ու քննությունը պետք է «երգ ասելով» ստանար: Իսկ սովորող ուսանողները բանի տեղ չէին դնում....

----------

Ռուֆուս (03.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բրյուսովում առաջին կուրսում ռուսերենի դասախոսը համոզեց, որ իր գրած դասագիրքը առնեինք, մենք էլ հարիֆ առաջին կուրսի ուսանող էինք, առանք:  :Jpit:  Բայց ռուսերենը էդ գրքով էինք անցնում, 1000 դրամի տեղը կարայինք 5000դրամ տայինք ամբողջ գիրքը xerox անեինք, առանց էդ գրքի չէինք կարա դաս անել  :Jpit: 

Հետո բարձր կուրսերում էլի եղան դեպքեր, երբ դասախոսները խորհուրդ էին տալիս իրենց գրքերը առնել ու գրեթե միշտ էդ գրքերը պետք էր գալիս: Օրինակ թարգմանության համար մեր դասախոսների գիրքն էր անհրաժեշտ, ամբողջ նյութը գրքի մեջ կար, գիրքն էլ շատ լավն էր, դաժե նույնիսկ մինչև Բրյուսով ընդունվելս էի առել: Մենակ մի դեպք ա եղել, որ էլի խորհուրդ են տվել գիրք առնել, նայեցինք, անկապություն էր, ամբողջ խմբով 100-ական դրամ հավաքեցինք, մի օրինակ առանք, որ իրեն շատ վատ չզգա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Բայց գիրքը լրիվ անկապ էր, ընդհանրապես չօգտագործեցինք:

Մի դասախոս էլ ունեինք, եկավ ասեց իր գիրքն ա պետք դասի համար, բայց եթե չեք ուզում առնել, կարամ բերեմ ինչ-որ մեջից պետք ա քսերոքս կանեք  :LOL: 

Ու մեր մոտ տենց դեպք չեղավ, որ ինչ-որ մեկը քննությունը չստացավ կամ ցածր ստացավ գիրք չառնելու պատճառով:

----------

Skeptic (03.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (03.03.2011), Հայուհի (03.03.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Իսկ մենք մի հիանալի դասախոս ունենք, նա ոչ միայն չի ստիպում որ իր գիրքը գնենք, այլև իր գրքիր էլեկտրոնային տարբերակը տեղադրել է մեր համալսարանի կայքում, բա  :Smile:  , ասում ենք .
-Բա դրանից ի՞նչ օգուտ ունեք:
Ասում է.
-Դա, իմ գործն է, համալսարանը ինձ վճարում է հերիք է:

Կեցցե պրն Մանուկյանը

----------

Arpine (24.11.2011)

----------

